# Wireless connection for my laptop disconnects



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2010)

it disconnects a lot when Im connected to my wireless router, and I never know what the problem is. I'm not sure if its the router itself or if its my laptop so thats why I made a thread what could it be?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 3, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> it disconnects a lot when Im connected to my wireless router, and I never know what the problem is. I'm not sure if its the router itself or if its my laptop so thats why I made a thread what could it be?



Maybe a router setting ?. On my linksys router there is a optionj for how many times it sends out a signal to keep the connection alive.

If it's a distance issue which mine has when about 35 feet ( only noticable when streaming ) away a booster is required i believe.

Might help posting your wireless card and the router you are using too.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 3, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> it disconnects a lot when Im connected to my wireless router, and I never know what the problem is. I'm not sure if its the router itself or if its my laptop so thats why I made a thread what could it be?



Are you 100% sure its the signal that is dropping. 

Sometimes the router's signal can be connected but the internet drops because of other factors like the modem. Coincidentally, about 10mins ago my internet connection hung but the wireless signal was still connected and strong. I had to reset the modem to fix it. 

I think I might need a new modem soon.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Are you 100% sure its the signal that is dropping.
> 
> Sometimes the router's signal can be connected but the internet drops because of other factors like the modem. Coincidentally, about 10mins ago my internet connection hung but the wireless signal was still connected and strong. I had to reset the modem to fix it.
> 
> I think I might need a new modem soon.



Yeah well Im saying its either the router or my laptop


edit: the weird thing is it never disconnects on my Mac OS X, but when I switch it to Windows 7 it keeps dropping


----------



## AsRock (Oct 3, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Yeah well Im saying its either the router or my laptop
> 
> 
> edit: the weird thing is it never disconnects on my Mac OS X, but when I switch it to Windows 7 it keeps dropping




Does it die slowing, like over time the connection degrades ?.  Have you timed the disconnections or are they random ?.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Does it die slowing, like over time the connection degrades ?.  Have you timed the disconnections or are they random ?.



No it turns off after a couple of seconds it last probably as long as 1 minute then shuts off


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there a microwave between your router and laptop? I lose connection when I run my microwave...


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 4, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Yeah well Im saying its either the router or my laptop



You need to distinguish whether its the router or the laptop before you can solve the issue. You can not just guess otherwise it makes it difficult for us to help you solve the issue. In the task bar it has the signal strength bar in green, is the bar still active when the connection drops? If it is still active after disconnecting then the router is doing its job and its something else.



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> edit: the weird thing is it never disconnects on my Mac OS X, but when I switch it to Windows 7 it keeps dropping



Then its most likely a software issue, i.e. bad OS configuration or WIFI configuration.  Otherwise if it was a hardware (router) issue it would disconnect on both MAC OS X and Windows.

Provide screenshots of your settings and configurations for the WIFI card.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 5, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> You need to distinguish whether its the router or the laptop before you can solve the issue. You can not just guess otherwise it makes it difficult for us to help you solve the issue. In the task bar it has the signal strength bar in green, is the bar still active when the connection drops? If it is still active after disconnecting then the router is doing its job and its something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well 1 I honestly dont know what the problems if I knew I would of fixed it myself more than likely, 2 I dont know what the problem is thats why I said I think it might ...MIGHT be a bad install on the OS or a router problem and would like to know what you guys thought since Im giving you guys possibilites. It is hard to distinguish a problem when I do not know it myself

I can explain more of what its doing? When I connect it stays on for a few seconds to about a minute then turns off, on the bottom right hand corner of the task bar the bars are still full but it says no internet access when I know there is. I disconnect it then reconnect it and it does the same thing. Other than that I can connect to another wireless network just fine, perfect actually and it doesnt disconnect

also sorry, I know im late been trying to fix it




AsRock said:


> Maybe a router setting ?. On my linksys router there is a optionj for how many times it sends out a signal to keep the connection alive.
> 
> If it's a distance issue which mine has when about 35 feet ( only noticable when streaming ) away a booster is required i believe.
> 
> Might help posting your wireless card and the router you are using too.


I am using a the wireless card that came with the macbook pro, the one thats built in
its not a distance thing cause Im pretty close to the router


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 5, 2010)

Try updating the drivers on the wireless card, never hurts to try . Also check if your router has WDS enabled, disable it. It can cause issues for non WDS devices trying to connect, and its just there to make wireless setup easy.


----------

